# HOW TO REMOVE MAC GUARD FAKE ANTI-VIRUSE FROM MAC ?



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

First of all i found solutions for this like a 3 minutes to solve problem.

Mac Guard showing upper taskbar with red shield. First of all to do ;

1 - On your desktop if you have MAC GUARD icon please put in trash can 

2 - Open System Preferences \ Account ( User Account )

3 - Highlight your user then upper middle tab you have LOGIN ITEM

4 - In the Login Item you will see MacGurad in list highlight and remove it.

5 - Restart computer than you will see It's gone. But have to buy some protection for mac computer.:wave:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That won't get rid of it 100%. There is still parts of it around in your system, but I don't know where they are of hand. The best thing is to not have your web browsers set to automatically open downloaded files, and never ever enter your admin password in a box that pops up, unless you know 100% you called that box up.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I was half asleep this morning when the tv was switched on & I caught the back end of a BBC IT news report about this Mac fake thing - I gathered that Apple is about to announce or have a removal tool available. It may be worth trawling the Apple site.

Not having a Mac, I didn't take too much notice.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I found the following steps

How to remove MacDefender fake antivirus program | The Download Blog - Download.com 

From what I have read it is harder to get rid of than the windows version. I hope apple makes it available for free but...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sobeit said:


> From what I have read it is harder to get rid of than the windows version. I hope apple makes it available for free but...


IDK about that. I've been working with my dad the last week to clean his Windows 7 install of something. To kill the Mac thing if you've been foolish enough to type in your admin password looks really simple from that link. Anywho, it's just there is get people to buy software they don't need. I think the Mac antivirus people got together to make this to boost sales. Until there is a plethora of harmful malware for Macs, I'll continue to recommend against getting antivirus software. It's not worth it's cost in money, or the resources of running it on the computer.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Have clean-up your safari cahce also in library and download folder. Just clean -up from there


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

?? Your statement makes no sense.


----------

